# Rag doll - first time breeder



## meg irvine (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a gorgeous pedigree ragdoll blue seal point girl which is my pride and joy, and family indoor pet. 
She is 1 years old and I am looking to breed her with another pedigree rag doll at some point this month. (I will only be breeding once then getting her neutered) 
I am very new to this and would appreciate as much help and info I can get.. 
I want to do it probably and safely, I will only be selling the kittens to people I know and trust. 

Tell me what I need to know !! 
Thank you XX


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your girl needs to be on the active register in order to breed.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

meg irvine said:


> I have a gorgeous pedigree ragdoll blue seal point girl which is my pride and joy, and family indoor pet.
> She is 1 years old and I am looking to breed her with another pedigree rag doll at some point this month. (I will only be breeding once then getting her neutered)
> I am very new to this and would appreciate as much help and info I can get..
> I want to do it probably and safely, I will only be selling the kittens to people I know and trust.
> ...


I think you mean blue tabby point. (Blue seal point does not make sense.)

As mentioned above, your girl must not be bred from unless she is registered on the Active Register. If her breeder is reputable, she will already have discussed with you the implications of a girl sold for breeding and she will have offered to mentor you during the process. Has your girl or her parents been tested clear of the genetic diseases for her breed? If not, it would not be responsible to breed from her without having those tests.


----------



## meg irvine (Aug 8, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Your girl needs to be on the active register in order to breed.


She is


----------



## meg irvine (Aug 8, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I think you mean blue tabby point. (Blue seal point does not make sense.)
> 
> As mentioned above, your girl must not be bred from unless she is registered on the Active Register. If her breeder is reputable, she will already have discussed with you the implications of a girl sold for breeding and she will have offered to mentor you during the process. Has your girl or her parents been tested clear of the genetic diseases for her breed? If not, it would not be responsible to breed from her without having those tests.


Yep all been tested and got her from a reputable breeder


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

meg irvine said:


> Yep all been tested and got her from a reputable breeder


Your breeder is the best person to advise you on a suitable stud and guide you through a first litter. I can remember how I relied on the breeder of my foundation queen to be there when I had silly questions to ask. I am not sure we have any ragdoll breeders on the forum but there is usually somebody around to answer general questions if you have a problem.


----------



## meg irvine (Aug 8, 2018)

I don’t want to be a ‘breeder’ I just would like to keep one kitten and sell the rest to family and friends. Do I have do go through all of the paper work for this?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Why not? Best to do things properly. The stud owner will give you the paperwork you require to register the kittens.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can only echo what's been said already. Your breeder is the best placed person to advise you and put you in contact with a stud owner. You will need paperwork to register any offspring. The more help you can get from established breeders, the better, but often in person is better. I have three experienced breeders advising me now, two in my breed and another not in my breed, and two breeding buddies who are a bit further ahead than me. All of these I know very well and have spent a number of years building up relationships. I'm not sure I would only be going on the advice of a forum, particularly when none of us breed Raggies.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

meg irvine said:


> Yep all been tested and got her from a reputable breeder


I find it very surprising that a decent breeder would sell an active registered Ragdoll who has had all the health tests to someone who just wants to breed one litter.

If you want to do the best for your cat, neuter her. Pregnancy, kittening & lactation are not without risk, and it can come out very expensive if she ends up needing a c-section in the middle of the night, or treatment for mastitis. It can also be heart-breaking if you lose a kitten or kittens.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

meg irvine said:


> I have a gorgeous pedigree ragdoll blue seal point girl which is my pride and joy,


Do you mean you have a Seal Tabby and a Blue Tabby Ragdoll as the photos appear to be of two different cats??


meg irvine said:


> I don't want to be a 'breeder' I just would like to keep one kitten and sell the rest to family and friends. Do I have do go through all of the paper work for this?


The moment you take your cat to stud, you have become a breeder, and must take responsibility for all that comes afterwards, both the good and the bad. A reputable breeder will only sell a good quality cat to someone looking to breed kittens, one that matches the SOP type-wise even if there is a small colour fault. You should go back to your cats breeder and ask him/her to mentor you. They can tell you all you need to know and will be able to help you find a suitable stud for your cat.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

meg irvine said:


> I don't want to be a 'breeder' I just would like to keep one kitten and sell the rest to family and friends. Do I have do go through all of the paper work for this?


Yes. You intend to sell those kittens as pedigree Ragdolls. Even if it's to family and friends why are they not entitled to the self same proof of pedigree you got?


----------

